
Canada blames US for Huawei CFO arrest backlash - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/canada-blames-us-for-huawei-fallout-us-extradition-2019-1
======
pseingatl
As well they should. Protesting to State won't do any good. State had nothing
to do with this. It's all AUSA's, not even Main Justice attorneys. Trump's
comments give Canada an out. They can say the extradition treaty doesn't apply
where the individual sought is in reality a "bargaining chip" in a trade war.
Hard for the US to complain given Trump's comments. It's bad for Meng, though:
she will be forever like Polanski, unable to leave China. Trump can order the
AUSA's to dismiss the case. But he will look for another out.

~~~
onetimemanytime
China can play ball all day with Canada and as we saw can make Canada regret
getting involved. (In theory, Canada had no choice, you must arrest if you
want to have the same relations with USA /EU.)

US will probably close this as part of a trade deal. Until then smaller
countries used as proxies will suffer, maybe for a long time.

